# Other Uses For Wyeast 2112?



## peas_and_corn (11/8/08)

I'm considering making a steam beer sometime soon, and I'm wondering what other styles that can be made with this yeast. So... ideas?


----------



## Cortez The Killer (11/8/08)

I made a Cream Ale with the cake from a Steam beer - both have been very popular

I reckon it's fairly neutral and probably good for a bunch of APA's / hoppy beers

Would be interesting to have a go making a german lager or oktoberfest at ale temps to see how clean it is

Edit: With a view to see how suitable it would be for making pseudo lagers during the warmer months

Cheers


----------



## newguy (11/8/08)

I made a German Pilsner, Dortmunder Export and a CAP (classic american pilsner) with it this past brewing season. The CAP was crap, but that's not the yeast's fault. The GP and DE were both very good. As a matter of fact the DE earned me my first ever best of show. Mash at a low temperature to offset this yeast's low attenuation. It performs well at warm temps.


----------



## Weizguy (11/8/08)

Barry makes a load of lagers with it at ambient Winter temp.

I just can't find a link to the evidence


----------



## jaytee (11/8/08)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Barry makes a load of lagers with it at ambient Winter temp.
> 
> I just can't find a link to the evidence



It's here.

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...st&p=338862

I use it for psuedo lagers most of the year and having no real temperature control it's the only way to brew 'em 
As a result, the results vary with the season 

cheers, jaytee


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (4/9/08)

I have a stout currently fermenting @ 18C with this yeast.
I will report back on the outcome.

C&B
TDA


----------



## Fourstar (4/9/08)

From what ive heard, the Cali common yeast is generally a good substitute for most lagers brewed at ale tempratures. Usually has a clean dry and crisp profile. Might even go ok in a psudo Pils.

Ive tasted but havnt used. My first 'lager' will be a cali common as I dont have temprature control. Cream ale is an option but traditionally they are brewed with a clean Ale yeast (US56) as it was known as the 'pesant beer' of a Light American Lager.


----------



## brendanos (7/9/08)

I'm currently using it in an imperial amber, and an oktoberfest. First time with the yeast. All the starters i made from it fermented really well, and the amber has reached 79% attenuation in a week at 16-18C (from 1.091, though 7% dex). The fest was only pitched last night, but is showing good signs at 14C. I'm stoked it's taken off as I was worried it may have become acclimatised to the warmer temps at which i propogated it. Fingers crossed re clean & attenuation.


----------



## dr K (7/9/08)

Cali Lager/SanFran Lager is a great yeast.
I suggest for humble home brewing it is a better all purpose yeast than the ubitquitus 1056/001.
I've not had the pleasure of tasting one of Barry's Beers for a few years but unless his beers have rapidly gone downhill (and with all those ticking clocks it is possible but highly unlikely)...the truth is in the tasting....


----------



## MichaelPlum (7/9/08)

Hi,

I have used this strain fermented at 16C and this turned out quite fruity even at such low Ale temps. To my opinion it is absolutely not comparable with lager yeasts (which I have used quite often). Additionally the Cali Lager produces high loads of Diacetyl but this disappears within 3 weeks of cold conditioning.

My result: a tasty and good yeast but not well suited for Lager beers.

Greets

Michael


----------



## Josh (8/9/08)

I listened to The Jamil Show - California Common episode today and I'm sure he said the yeast would go well in a Robust Porter. But that could have been the Kolsch, Alt or APA episodes I also listened to


----------

